# Mr Bailee and Princess Cookie



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Had fun with dads camera tonight, so here are some photos of the tiels. 

I will start with Bails.


















For such a BIG and GROWN UP boy, he still loves his mummy cuddles!

















Snuggle Bug!

And next is Princess Cookie.


















She's got Blinkie, Bailee AND Fizzy all wrapped around her little .... feather? .... but she's just not happy!








The Princess wants ALL the boys under her spell.








No, he wasn't planning on giving her a head scratch, it went more like "ooh, a crest to pull!" LOL!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Awww. look at ozzie moulting.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Awww. look at ozzie moulting.


Shocking isn't it! But according to Cookie it just adds to the overall manliness.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

great pic's Bea, you always seem to capture them at the perfect times


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I love the last one of bailee getting scritches


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

AWWWW Bailee is awesome. In that second pic he looks like a dork(of course in a cute way). Cookie is cute too. I like the last pic of Cookie, she's so adorable.D


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I love them all!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice comments!  As always, i'll pass them onto my models.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I think I need to borrow Bailee...for a while...lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I think I need to borrow Bailee...for a while...lol


As long as it's only for a while and you're not really trying to STEAL him.  LOL!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> As long as it's only for a while and you're not really trying to STEAL him.  LOL!!


ummm...yea yea..







what you said! Only for a little while...I'll bring him RIGHT back! hehe


----------

